# Bra shopping



## TheMrs (Jul 16, 2011)

Where have you found the best bras?

I can usually walk in Catherine's and find one to fit good and uplift correctly...but Fashion Bug Plus & Lane Bryant don't seem to fit me as well. I've ordered from OSP & JMS with lotsa success. 

I just ordered two new ones.
I find the skinny straps dig into my shoulders because of the weight of my breasts. I bought some gel things to help...but wore them once and came home and one was missing. LOL Grrrr.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bra shopping is one of my least favorite activities. I've actually had a lot of success at Target. I'm lucky in that I have no problem finding sizes that fit. I know people that have a really difficult time finding their size in stores. Unfortunately, that means my boobs tend to run small in proportion to the rest of my body, but whatever. My problem comes in that I'm in between cup sizes, so I have no choice but to try bras on before purchasing. On the plus side I'm absolutely certain it will fit well when I get home.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm surprised you don't like Lane Bryant, they're all I buy anymore, except for strapless because I recently find out they get in one style strapless (Usually in a few colors) for the entire season, which is not okay with me. I need a variety of strapless, push ups, uber comfort ones, and low cut ones. But for the most part me and my girlfriend have been getting them there for so long now we can practically go in pick them off the shelf and be guaranteed a perfect fit. They always do us good.

My second option is Jcpenney, I used to get all my bras from them before I discovered lane bryant, I get all my strapless from them still.

My last suggestion is Victoria's Secret, online they offer plus size but I can't recall as to how high they go. My girlfriend is a 42D I think and she works at one of the stores so she's comfortable buying them online.

I personally doubt I could buy a bra online ever. Lol, even as comfortable as I am with LB bras I doubt I could actually get one without trying it on.


----------



## Tania (Jul 16, 2011)

The tshirt bras in 38DD-DDD at Lane Bryant work for me. I like the Victoria's secret full coverage (which is a big deal, because full coverage rarely works for my boobs) foam-cup bras too, but they've discontinued all DD cups instore, and the 36Ds are too effing small and the 38Ds don't fit quite right.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 17, 2011)

I shop pretty much just at barenecessities.com. I wear a 36H, and that combo is freaking impossible to find. Easier than when I was thinner and wore a 34H, but still difficult.

I'm jealous of you ladies who can shop in actual stores for bras.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 17, 2011)

I get mine from Penningtons only. It's a Canadian plus size store, but they ship international. I've bought bras from the States and the UK, and only Penningtons was good for me.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jul 17, 2011)

I get just about all of mine from Lane Bryant, I'm obsessed with the Cacique bras they carry.... also I work there haha!
If you're having trouble finding a bra, go and get fitted somewhere, and be ready to spend a good while trying and testing out a whole bunch of bras. I had a woman in today, and we spent an hour finding her juust the right one. Also, for you F,G, and H girls, if you go to the LB website, you can have it all shipped for free to your nearest store, and if you try it on once you get there you can always return it then and there no money lost.


----------



## Skye23 (Jul 17, 2011)

Another vote for Lane Bryant Bras... although their clothing, not so much usually. I love their Cacique brand plunge bras, and in them at least I know darn well I can order online and it will fit. Of course as its been mentioned - if I'm not sure I can have it shipped to the store, try it on there and if it doesn't fit then just walk out with no money owed. 

My problem lately is - while I adore the Cacique plunge bras and I can buy them right off the rack for my 44c's (luckily I'm at the top end of their instore sizes), I'm finding I don't always want to wear them. They're great - padded, with air thingies that do the whole lift and separate, underwire, gorgeous looking - no frumpy crap. There are times when thats just not what I want - like when I'm doing a 3 hour shift volunteering to sort donated food at the local food bank, or other stuff thats going to get you hot and sweaty but not iin a good way...

So I went to whip out some of my old "I don't care if they lift, separate and magnify but darn it you're going to keep me from jiggling too much or showing through" bras - and darn it, I've only got a couple that fit this newer weight. 
Anybody got tips on some non-underwired, comfy bras? Does playtex still have good 18 hour ones or not? I need a few for those moments when all I care about is keeping them in line while I get some work done.


----------



## one2one (Jul 17, 2011)

I have good luck at Lane Bryant, too. It is really tough to find pretty bras in a 40 H, but I do there and can usually try on at least one or two styles and order other colors. 

Trying them on is always a necessity, and I definitely agree with taking the time to have a professional fitting done to make sure you're in the right size. Don't ever let a sales consultant tell you that a larger band size will make up for cups that are too small or that a 44 DDD is the same as a 40H (or whatever). That isn't true at all.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with Lane Bryant's balconette and plunge bras, but I admit that since they are the only brick and mortar store near me that carries my size (42 G) I haven't tried anyone else lately. I have heard good things about Wacoal though, so may give them a shot next time since they carry up to 44 H, and I am starting to get a little annoyed with the side boning in the Cacique balconettes.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2011)

[Mrs., we also have a clothing/fashion board that you might want to look at. Lots of good advice]


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 18, 2011)

Macy's or Nordstrom - Le Mystere has really great bras. Swear by them.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 18, 2011)

Just went to the Le Mystere website and they have an actual plus size, large busted model in the strapless bra- super helpful!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 21, 2011)

My suggestion is if you live anywhere near a specialty bra shop, go in and get a professional fitting. The correct size bra makes a world of difference. Don't feel shy or ashamed to be fitted, the "bra ladies" I have encountered at these shops are there to get you into the proper bra, and have worked with all shapes and sizes as well as women with special fit needs due to uneven breasts, mastectomy, etc... I walked into the bra shop thinking I wore a 50DD, and walked out properly fitted into a 46H. Now my bras feel more comfortable, they make my clothes fit better, and they even make me stand straighter. I have to order them online, which sucks whenever I see a pretty one in a store. But really, there are pretty ones to be had if I look hard enough, and it's worth it to have a correct fit.

Tracy


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 21, 2011)

I like Cacique, but Catherine's also. Surprisingly, I've had good luck with Just My Size, which I can get at Wal-Mart. I went to Lane Bryant for a professional fitting, and I'm lucky enough that bras fit in other stores, more or less within the same size.


----------



## themuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I've had a lot of success at Avenue, not just for bras. I'm lucky enough to have one near where I work and one near my home.

Also--Kmart has a brand called Pink. It's one of the few brands that make non-underwire bras in my size. Last time I went bra shopping I bought one in every color they had in my size, I was that happy with them.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been getting all of my bras from either:
http://www.Roamans.com
or:
http://www.WomanWithin.com
(Psst~there are some coupons in the "internet deals" thread.) 
Those are the ONLY two places I have found my size: 56I. 

Roaman's just launched a new site that carries bras from 36B to 50N.
http://www.FullBeauty.com


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Nov 17, 2011)

The only bras I wear are Lane Bryant's Balconette bras. My problem is even though I'm plus sized, I have a petite rib cage. Combined with a large bust (F cup), this makes bra shopping rather hard, and finding cute bras at that!

The balconette comes in various patterns (I have zebra and leopard, among other fun colors).

It's uplifting and comfortable all day. 

I cannot rave about this bra enough.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what sizes they cover, but I bought a t-shirt bra from City Chic last month, and i LOVE it. It's got 4 hooks at the back, and I feel well supported/strapped in, and my tits look happy too!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 7, 2011)

I would love for mine to be that big that I would actually have a problem shopping for bras!

Nooooooot fair!:doh:


----------



## Mayla (Dec 9, 2011)

*Newbie to the board!* (Raises hands).

I've always wanted to get a professional fitting, but I want to go somewhere other than a department store. I think I either went into Fashion Bug or Lane Bryant's last time, but the bra still didn't fit quite right. Right now I think 38DDDs feel the best, but I'm afraid I'm selling myself short. 

Sheesh, I think I want it all. I want pretty, fun bras that fit right...and don't itch or bind. And that don't cost $50 each! Lol. I think I want the world. Or a bra fairy.


----------



## Shan34 (Dec 10, 2011)

I wish I had a Lane Bryant around here to try these bra's that some of you speak highly about. All I got around here is Walmart and Fred Meyers. I guess I'll have to order them online and try them out.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 4, 2013)

Rehashing an old thread...Carla, Penningtons has some cuuute bathers. I am going on a holiday soon and am glad to find this site. Any of you familiar with websites for cute cloths for us super plus size chicks? 



CarlaSixx said:


> I get mine from Penningtons only. It's a Canadian plus size store, but they ship international. I've bought bras from the States and the UK, and only Penningtons was good for me.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 5, 2013)

I cannot figure out editing my message, BUT I did just find the fashion forum sooo no need to respond to my stupid questions.


----------



## SunshineRae (Feb 7, 2013)

i totally hate bra shopping! i dont think ill ever find the right fit


----------



## kayleeskandy (Feb 22, 2013)

Strapless bra's all the way for me


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 25, 2013)

I love Lane Bryants plunge, first bra to ever give me cleavage


----------



## Skye23 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cacique (Lane Bryant) Plunge girl all the way. I own um... oh dear, its a pile almost as large as I am of them. And yet, silly me most days I let the girls run free and rock my comfy hoodies. But when I put them on, DAMN..... I'd say pity my hubby is a junk in the trunk guy, but I've got that in spades too. Doesn't hurt to let a few other people see the other goods and make him jealous


----------



## one2one (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm thinking this may be better for the fashion board, but I just found a new (to me) site called Big Girls Bras at biggerbras.com. I haven't ordered anything, but they have a pretty impressive selection of sizes and styles, including swim wear by cup size. Check out the fit guide articles for comprehensive advise on determining the right size.


----------



## RubieG (Mar 1, 2013)

I wear a 50L and I can't stand stays or underwires. biggerbras.com have a wonderful front hook bra that I love and for what it is the cost is reasonable.


----------



## azerty (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you ladies, it is very useful for guys to read such a thread, when we have to buy bra or lingerie for our gf


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 1, 2013)

Just made a good purchase off Torrid. Their bras are always way comfortable and size up quite a bit from what they say. Cannot go wrong with a 48DD for 7.99. They were marked down to 14.99 but on the online check out were half that! Most excellent.


----------

